
No Mario's Sky - mattiemass
https://asmb.itch.io/no-marios-sky
======
kixpanganiban
This is genius. It's even better than No Man's Sky!

~~~
S_Daedalus
Hey now, that isn't nice. This is _much_ better than that turkey.

~~~
anonbanker
Imagine having the last few years of your life publicly defecated on because
you opted to ship instead of delay.

Ryan Holtz (of Minecraft/Mojang/EA Tiburon fame) was on the release team for
Superman Returns. The game (and especially the parts he worked on) was very
competent; it just didn't mesh well as a whole. He's understandably really
sensitive about the whole thing, even years later. It would be good to keep in
mind that there are human beings with emotions behind these games.

NMS underdelivered, but it was still a beautiful game. In this era of DLC-as-
bugfixes, I wouldn't be surprised if many of the features people complained
about were implemented later.

~~~
stevenwiles
So you're saying you feel bad for the person who chose to lie in exchange for
millions and millions of dollars?

By any chance, are you yourself rich? I can see how that would make it easier
to sympathize with someone like Sean Murray. If not, then why would you feel
bad for someone who got paid millions and millions of dollars for lying for
years? Isn't having a lot of money a good thing?

~~~
anonbanker
When one man ships an incomplete game foir $60, he gets crucified by the
public.

When EA or Ubisoft ships an incomplete game for $60+, people complain, and buy
anyway, waiting for the patch.

Do you see what I'm getting at here?

~~~
stevenwiles
Those are some very elaborate strawmen you are constructing there. Is that
what you're referring to?

How come whenever someone, like me, reveals a factual, truthful, and well-
argued opinion, they are criticized by people like you?

Do you see what I'm getting at here?

